# looking for small bar molds



## avalonweddingsbcs (May 2, 2010)

anyone know if small bar molds exist that are silicone and u can twist out and are more durable? I think the plastic stiff ones would not work as well...


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

Are you talking one ounce beeswax molds? Mann Lake has item PM-751 made with Candle Flex.


----------

